# Is there anyway to get these to the states???



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

As the topic says, anyone importing these or anything of that nature. Thanks


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Is there anyway to get these to the states??? (AggvGtivr6)*

dude look down 2 po$t. will run about the co$t of a TT


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Is there anyway to get these to the states??? (ahbroody)*

Well i feel stupid now, i guess i shoulda read the whole forum. Thanks, and sorry for the wasted post.


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Is there anyway to get these to the states??? (AggvGtivr6)*

u gots to buy 2 one for testing and one for urself


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Is there anyway to get these to the states??? (fitch)*

quote:[HR][/HR]u gots to buy 2 one for testing and one for urself[HR][/HR]​








no you dont you can buy one and have it made street legal by changing out the needed items. I have discussed this with Importers and they advised you dont have to crash one. you just have to make the needed mods to make it legal.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Is there anyway to get these to the states??? (ahbroody)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you just have to make the needed mods to make it legal.[HR][/HR]​And how do you get it registered without a USA title? How do you insure it, if it is not listed as a USA car by the insurance companies?


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Is there anyway to get these to the states??? (NC-GTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
And how do you get it registered without a USA title? How do you insure it, if it is not listed as a USA car by the insurance companies?[HR][/HR]​the $ame way u regi$ter euro $pec bmw, ferrari,etc. 







read plz. when requirement are met u get a vin and title then can reg and in$ure


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Is there anyway to get these to the states??? (ahbroody)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The $ame way u regi$ter euro $pec bmw, ferrari,etc. 







read plz. when requirement are met u get a vin and title then can reg and in$ure [HR][/HR]​I guess the point is that you will never be able to get this replacement VIN on a non-USA car as the parts needed to make it comply don't exist (like light units and glass)


----------



## Oo_vw_oO (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Is there anyway to get these to the states??? (NC-GTI)*

u can get a starving family from mexico to swim to europe and put the car on a donkey then the donkey and the family can push it through the water to canada, then just before bringing it to the states, they can leave it in canada, where us beer drinkin savages of the hockey god's can tear it up and beat some bad boy ricers.....uhhhhh i'm drunk....i think.....mmmmmmmmm beer...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















































after all that beer...........







10 min later....







1 hour.......







2 min







then some more






































[Modified by Oo_vw_oO, 3:21 PM 3-4-2003]


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Is there anyway to get these to the states??? (Oo_vw_oO)*

quote:[HR][/HR]u can get a starving family from mexico to swim to europe and put the car on a donkey then the donkey and the family can push it through the water to canada, then just before bringing it to the states, they can leave it in canada, where us beer drinkin savages of the hockey god's can tear it up and beat some bad boy ricers.....uhhhhh i'm drunk....i think.....mmmmmmmmm beer...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















































after all that beer...........







10 min later....







1 hour.......







2 min







then some more





































[Modified by Oo_vw_oO, 3:21 PM 3-4-2003][HR][/HR]​PUT THE BEER DOWN AND STEP AWAY SLOWLY>


----------



## nvrlift (Apr 15, 2000)

*Re: Is there anyway to get these to the states??? (ahbroody)*

or you can buy this one....
http://www.motorsportsgarage.com/audi/


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Is there anyway to get these to the states??? (AggvGtivr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]As the topic says, anyone importing these or anything of that nature. Thanks[HR][/HR]​I'm sure there is... there's a black S3 in my neighborhood w. German plates.


----------

